# Daemon Prince Woes



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Can anyone give me some advice on how to stop a fully tooled Khorne Daemon Prince with a Guard list?

My friend fields one - if he's had a shit week he'll pull out the Blood Thirster for a Double Penetration session as well...

It's ripping my army apart - I get at most 1 or 2 Demolisher shots off before it does the Cossack Dance through my units.

Thanks guys, i'm off the last pieces of my hair out


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

#1- if someone pulled out both a Tooled up Demon Prince AND a Bloodthirster, they would receive a solid kick the ass, and may be clubbed to death by thier own bloodthirster 

#2- Lots of lascannons and plasma would be my alternative. You're going to need to make sure he can't take a save and hit his moderate toughness level.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Im not a great fan of allies, but if he is using both those monsters at once go and get some Daemon hunters and give the beard monster a suprise.

Or Swap tanks for heavy weapon platoons.
Another thing you can do is the Commissar and Conscript tactic, charge the big git and watch it spend the rest of the game chewing on them.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lascannons or missile launchers are going to be your best bet. I'm surprised it's even an issue since a Guard army can easily put a large number of heavy weapons on the table. If you take mostly missile launchers and lascannons then you should have ample room to bring the big guys down.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Does the DP have a rune? If not he's Insta-killed by the ST10 demolisher.
Other options you have are fairly obvious like taking multiple plasma/LC/melta weapons preferably manned by veterans to make sure you actually hit! If one or both of the beasties hit your lines try feeding them a squad or two and attempt to get wiped out In HIS turn while staying 6" Inches away giving you clear shots In your turn. Clever use of banners, conscripts etc should help with that tactic. Roughriders sat on your backlines for counter charge aren't too bad either.
Give us a shout If you any further help!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

If he is using Feel No Pain it cannot be used against instadeath weapons or against close combat weapons that offer no save.

Lascannons and missile launcheres. Heck, I'd even throw heavy bolters and other lighter weapons at him. Can a lasgun wound a tooled up DP? If so, use it. Anything to force a save.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> Anything to force a save.


This is the key phrase.....you have to make him roll saves....lots of them.

Its not just what weapons you have it is how you use them, so stay as far away from him as possible.

Set you troops/ units up so they are 7" apart so he cannot directly jump from one to the next.

Have a couple of big units of conscripts to tie him up for a while...he may well only kill 3/4 a turn have a couple of squads of 20

Assuming you are playing 1500pts you have numbers on your side so use that advantage

So 48" Lascannon, Missile Launchers, Autocannon
24" Plasmaguns, Demolisher (should actually easily be avoided by a mobile 
prince)
12" Meltaguns, Lasguns

do not know the guard rules that well but what about Ratling Snipers....hit on 2s ? would on 4s? irrespective of toughness ??

You could also have some of the 4 man deep strike units with 4xplasma or 4xmelta

Assuming you are playing 1500pts you have numbers on your side so use them

Lots of things to at least try


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

well the conscript idea has one weakness, those guys get morale 9-10 due to vox caster but when they fight the greater daemon they have to test on 8 due to the daemonic visage of the beast and if they break, it's likely that they get overrun. so your whole conscripts are gone... same for daemon prince


----------



## T4(5) (Mar 12, 2007)

can't a commissar just plug someone in the head and they stand tough?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

T4(5) said:


> can't a commissar just plug someone in the head and they stand tough?


I believe so, i've never ran a commissar lead conscript squad but i'm sure this is right.

Left my damn Guard carry case in Jigplums boot so I can't check it. :roll:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The officer or sergeant is who is shot but the Conscripts do not have either so I don't know really?

EDIT
Moschaboy


> well the conscript idea has one weakness, those guys get morale 9-10 due to vox caster but when they fight the greater daemon they have to test on 8 due to the daemonic visage of the beast and if they break, it's likely that they get overrun. so your whole conscripts are gone... same for daemon prince


No Vox option on them either.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

At that point, I believe, they start killing the rank-and-file soldiers, in your choice of order.

Speaking of which, once a Commisar has executed his entire squad and is left on his own, then fails a Last Man Standing test, does he eat his gun?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL, Only the muzzle!

After shooting 50 odd conscripts he probably dies from exhaustion anyway.

Im suprised no one has mentioned ratling snipers, I know that any player worth spit will keep his Monster out of sight of them to a degree but that can be used to steer him away from certain places.

But as had been mentioned already force lots saves on one of them and I would use the conscripts to keep the other one busy until you have dealt with the first.
(I use Cultists in this way to break up a mates BA armies charges, slice your cake nice and neat so you can eat a silce at a time without choking :wink: .)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

blkdymnd said:


> #1- if someone pulled out both a Tooled up Demon Prince AND a Bloodthirster, they would receive a solid kick the ass, and may be clubbed to death by thier own bloodthirster
> 
> #2- Lots of lascannons and plasma would be my alternative. You're going to need to make sure he can't take a save and hit his moderate toughness level.


Not sure how I feel about that as my Undivided list has both as well. Granted, my DP is nowhere near as sick as a tooled Glaive Prince but still.... 

As for killing him, I fully agree with the rest of the opinions here, force his saves as the odds are that he will eventually fail them. Now if you are playing CoD, you may be screwed as far as that goes....


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Run 3 Demolishers. If he stick his head out of cover and survives, he deserves the carnage he causes. :twisted:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> At that point, I believe, they start killing the rank-and-file soldiers, in your choice of order.
> 
> Speaking of which, once a Commisar has executed his entire squad and is left on his own, then fails a Last Man Standing test, does he eat his gun?


LOL

That would be funny.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, Besides the obvious Heavy weapons targeting strategy....you could have a suicide squad to send at him and tie him up while you redeploy?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Problem is vs DP or thirster, you have to make the squad REALLY durable, even if with many bodies, they loose a moral check = ouchies
Esp with thirster or DP with vissage on them thats just ouchies to your ldrship after loosing a round of combat to IC with vissage


----------



## Barney the Lurker (Dec 28, 2006)

Greyskullscrusade said:


> Well, Besides the obvious Heavy weapons targeting strategy....you could have a suicide squad to send at him and tie him up while you redeploy?


Remember you can use the suicide squad to drop behind the DP and if he rages (defo with glaive) he is running awy from your lines.

To confirm what a few others have said though, lots of forced saves = dead MC.

I have killed 4 blood thirsters in my time, 2 to DE warriors, 1 to a SOB seraphim and 1 to a heavy bolter chaos marine.

Go little guys :twisted:


----------



## Nivlac (Feb 13, 2007)

well I play Sm and my 2 7 man scout snipe sqds with missiles are my demon prince killers to dates those two squads have over 5 deamon prince kills and that is with only having them since X-Mas which is pretty impressive considering I only play once or twice a month. Do IG have snipers ? I heard some one say something about them. I would suggest a large squad roll as many 2's then with the shear mass of hits you get atleast a couple wounds if not many many more.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Ratlings.

Dirty midgets with good eye sight.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

i'd would shoot shoot shoot with every thing i got a if things are looking bleak charge head first into him you never know you might get lucky 

MIGHT :x


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Take a big pile of Daemon Hunter allies, and go on your merry way.


----------



## Larkin (Mar 18, 2007)

> i'd would shoot shoot shoot with every thing i got a if things are looking bleak charge head first into him you never know you might get lucky
> 
> MIGHT


 yea it says that in the quiz Tau are famous for winning close combat (joke)

i think pyro is right the holy inquistition would kill it good and proper


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

so could lady luck never underestimate dice


----------



## Larkin (Mar 18, 2007)

a single grand master with no equipment can take on any deamon in single combat


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

i'm talking about probability and the fact there is no such thing as zero probabilty everything is possible just a really small chance of it happening yes a D6 could roll a seven 

you heard me


----------



## Larkin (Mar 18, 2007)

no it cant it you role 100000000000000 dice at once maths says they could all rool a six at the same time but in reality they will not ever


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Could we get back on topic? Please?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Look, guys, if you're going to argue the effects of the observed and theorised quantum mechanics and their subsequent affect on certain long-held truths in the field of probability, do it right. All you're doing right now is throwing semantics at each other in a silly attempt to prove yourself as the smart one, an inherent contradiction, because nothing you've said so far has actually drawn you any closer.

As for the Daemon, if it's T7+, get some special stuff. If not, just shoot it with your whole army.


----------

